
Performance Matters (Strangeloop 2019) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-TLSBdHe1A
======
tosh
> [Emery Berger] and his collaborators have created a number of influential
> software systems including Hoard, a fast and scalable memory manager that
> accelerates multithreaded applications (used by companies including British
> Telecom, Cisco, Crédit Suisse, Reuters, Royal Bank of Canada, SAP, and Tata,
> and on which the Mac OS X memory manager is based); DieHard, an error-
> avoiding memory manager that directly influenced the design of the Windows 7
> Fault-Tolerant Heap; and DieHarder, a secure memory manager that was an
> inspiration for hardening changes made to the Windows 8 heap.

